# No Car Insurance for Persons Returning to Ireland



## roker (5 Feb 2016)

I am trying to obtain car Insurance for a friend who is moving from USA to Ireland. Even though he has full no claims, the broker told me they could not obtain a quote from any of their companies. It would appear that a person has to be resident in Ireland for 3 years. This applies to people moving from USA, Australia, Europe etc.
The insurance would seem to have more power than the law, and not a great invitation for people returning when they were force to emigrate due the depression


----------



## trojan (6 Feb 2016)

roker said:


> I am trying to obtain car Insurance for a friend who is moving from USA to Ireland. Even though he has full no claims, the broker told me they could not obtain a quote from any of their companies. It would appear that a person has to be resident in Ireland for 3 years. This applies to people moving from USA, Australia, Europe etc.
> The insurance would seem to have more power than the law, and not a great invitation for people returning when they were force to emigrate due the depression


Have you tried the AA insurance brokers?


----------



## vandriver (6 Feb 2016)

Have you tried Clements for a quote?


----------



## Stephanno (6 Feb 2016)

Likely it's down to the type of Driving License. I know few people who moved to US and had to rent a car until they converted their licence to a US one.


----------



## Ravima (6 Feb 2016)

Any good broker will get a quote.


----------



## roker (8 Feb 2016)

As I said the broker could do nothing for me/us, Thanks Trojan we will try the AA


----------



## Ravima (8 Feb 2016)

AA is a broker.


----------



## Karina (12 Feb 2016)

I'm having similar problems having moved here from Australia - even having lived in Ireland before. My jointly-held-with-my-husband Australian policy only "counts" for him. (It's treated here as if I were only a named driver on it, not a joint policy holder.) I can get quotes but they are through the roof and I am basically treated as if I never held a policy before, despite over 20 years of driving. I've been told by brokers that Irish insurance companies only consider Irish experience, as a general rule. Seems an outdated assumption in this day and age. #headdesk

And the AA won't even quote for anyone not resident in Ireland or the UK for less than 12 months.


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Feb 2016)

I feel you are paying the price for the insurance companies reacting to the 'staging' of car accidents by non-nationals... Seems like they've put a lock down on persons just arriving here looking for insurance. I don't think it used to be so restrictive.


----------



## Ravima (12 Feb 2016)

Motor policies in Ireland are held in the name of the ONE policyholder and that policyholder earns the NCB. You cannot have 2 x NCB on the one car. Did your husband also come to Ireland, and can he get proof of NCB from Australia? If his insurer in Aus has a branch/affiliate in Ireland, you could approach them. However, whatever the outcome, there is only 1 NCB per car/policy


----------



## Aisling Lorigan (10 Feb 2017)

Karina said:


> I'm having similar problems having moved here from Australia - even having lived in Ireland before. My jointly-held-with-my-husband Australian policy only "counts" for him. (It's treated here as if I were only a named driver on it, not a joint policy holder.) I can get quotes but they are through the roof and I am basically treated as if I never held a policy before, despite over 20 years of driving. I've been told by brokers that Irish insurance companies only consider Irish experience, as a general rule. Seems an outdated assumption in this day and age. #headdesk
> 
> And the AA won't even quote for anyone not resident in Ireland or the UK for less than 12 months.


I'm having the exact same problem it's ridiculous just been quoted 4000 euro. What did you do in the end.


----------

